# 5wt 8' 6'' clearwater full flex 5.0 ghetto rig?



## 056 kid (Feb 24, 2011)

The butt came off and got lost, so for now I was wondering how it would do with a spinning reel hose clamped on there with some 6 lb test. I was going to try it out floating some small jigs and such, like 1/8, 1/16, and perhaps smaller under a small float. I have found that in these smaller rivers, I can't do anything with big floats and lots of weight, I just cant tell what the jig is doing and my other rods are too heavy for beau mac 1/8 0z floats. And depending on how it handles the bobber setup, maybe drifting some beads & yarn with barely any weight. Pretty much a really light jerry rigged noodle rod set up. I just don't know if the rod is enough to handle an aggressive steelhead.
Does anyone have some insight? Most fish I have hooked there are on the small side..


----------



## 056 kid (Feb 25, 2011)

I bought an okuma sst 10'6'' pole today. looking foward to testing it out..


----------



## HittinSteel (Mar 8, 2011)

You were right, a 5 wt is a little light for steelhead. I use a 7 wt for fly fishing. That Okuma is a nice rod, I have a medium action one for salmon.


----------

